# Late night arrival any ideas



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Hi All

In south of france all month, arriving back 10pm ish would like somewhere to park over night till mid day. If possible around the M25 / M1 area. Will be heading back to Derby from Dover but would at least like to get over Dartford crossing before parking up.

We are 30' long, mains would be nice but not necessary.

Thanks to all for your replies.


Regards


Lampie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Arriving at night you won't find it easy to get into a site around midnight.. I suggest you stop at the Thurock services on the M25 North side of the Dartford crossing ..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Good idea Jim
The next sensible rest area is up at Stanstead on the M11 which in an RV will be about 1/2ish (at that time of night) hour north, and they have overnight truck facilities.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We usually arrive back in Dover 10 or 11'ish en route for Loughborough.

We park up on the Marine Parade/Esplanade, Dover:
http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamic...n=Dover&strCountry=1138&image2.x=0&image2.y=0

From ferry terminal take A20, Folkestone road and second roundabout for your size vehicle. This to cross little bridge for Marina and turn left to Esplanade.

We move off around 8am and breakfast at Maidstone services on the M20 giving rush hour traffic time to reduce on the Dartford crossing.
It's then M11,A14, A1M and Leicester by pass then A6.

We've never found another decent long stay stop before the A47 to Leicester.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Overnight*

Hello,

I am with Gillian on this. You would be better off on the Esplanade. then wait for traffic to die off. Should be a breeze to get home if you leave around 8:30-9am.

Trev


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

hi lampie my only advise i can give is if you stop at ethier thurrock services or stanstead you must pay the overnight parking fee of £15.00. Please take note if you dont they will WHEEL CLAMP you trust me i know this happend to me in my truck and a poor chap in a campervan the realse fee is £250.00 



regards tim


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Wow good advice Tim......
I guess this applies to all motorway services?? Something to be aware of..
Well done mate

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Overnight*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am with Gillian on this. You would be better off on the Esplanade. then wait for traffic to die off. Should be a breeze to get home if you leave around 8:30-9am.
> 
> Trev


Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong but I think the parking restrictions/meters start at 8am.  
Best to check if you intend to overnight there.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Overnight*



teemyob said:


> I am with Gillian on this. You would be better off on the Esplanade. then wait for traffic to die off. Should be a breeze to get home if you leave around 8:30-9am


I don't think this is a good plan, traffic on the M25 and M11 is heavy by mid morning and there is a good chance of being caught in a queue at the Dartford crossing. 
Stop overnight at either Thurock or Stanstead and have an early 'kick off' (5:30 ish) to avoid the morning rush, which lasts all day. :?


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

With the replies so far I think it will be the black horse farm in folkestone good late arrivals area. Would love to have got near M1 but hey !. Thanks anyway all, will check again before coming home for any other suggestions. 30 + degrees dont want to come back anyway :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lampie,
have to say that I agree with you about CC Black Horse Farm site in Folkestone. It has more or less become my standard first and last stop in UK whenever I make the trip to the UK.
Just phone them with my CC membership no., my credit card number, and bingo, can arrive as late as I like, and leave as early as I like. Can't remember the exact cost, but certainly less than the 15 sterling quoted on motorway services, plus you have a clean loo block, EHU, motorhome service point, and good security.
saluti
eddied


----------

